
Ask HN: How do you force yourself in doing something you don't like? - SpaceInvader
My whole professional career I struggled with certain tasks - mostly paperwork related, I try to avoid them as much as I can. While I love technical job and hands on I can&#x27;t force myself to do necessary paperwork and this does have an impact on how I&#x27;m being seen by my boss.<p>How do you deal with such things? My goal is to push mentally these tasks into &quot;it&#x27;s not that bad to do&quot;.
======
lovelearning
I do that by breaking the boring task into chunks of size one - one page, one
text file, one paragraph - and doing that one chunk in between tasks I enjoy.
Enjoyable task for half hour, 5 minutes on next chunk, enjoyable task for half
hour, 5 minutes on next chunk...

"One" is the magic number for me, make it anything greater and my brain seems
incapable of understanding 2/3/4 != infinity, collapsing itself into the
procrastination pit.

~~~
SpaceInvader
I'm trying to do similar thing - but I rather group boring stuff and do it in
between, but that doesn't seem to be working very well for me. Maybe I should
do it in similar fashion to what you do, will check that :D

